# Sales Projections! Screen printers, how many shirts do you print in a month?



## RACKNRUIN (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm working on the sales projection section of my business plan, and I want to know what a realistic number is for how many shirts I can expect to print. 

For a small 1-3 people operation, just silk screening shirts for customers, with good marketing and average business coming in, how many shirts can I expect to be printing in a month?

Any of you small screen printing shop owners, how many shirts do you figure you print in a month? 1000? 5000? ...10,000??


----------

